# A MUST watch for Family portrait photographers



## CCericola (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you......

I had been looking and looking for that video, off and on, for a couple of months now.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 1, 2012)

I also recommended him to CreativeLive. Perhaps he will do a 3 day seminar in the future. For some reason I really clicked with what he had to say and I am a better family portrait artist for it.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 1, 2012)

Great video! thanks for posting it here CCericola. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Christina.  An hour and a bit well spent.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 1, 2012)

yah, something to watch in the morning.


----------



## KyraLamb (Mar 6, 2012)

haha I'm with 12sndsgood on this one.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 6, 2012)

X3, will definitely watch this tomorrow. I'd rather not encourage the insomnia


----------



## studioCRAFT (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the video.


----------

